# برنامج البن كود الخاص بجميع موديلات هيونداى وكيا موديلات القديمة والجديدة



## waleedmarawan (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يسعدنى ان اقدم لكم برنامج البن كود الخاص بجميع موديلات هيونداى وكيا موديلات القديمة والجديدة و key code وذاك من خلال رقم الشاسية الخاص بالسيارة والمكون من 17 رقم 
للطلب الاتصال بى على الارقام الاتية 
### يمنع وضع ارقام الهواتف والبريد الالكتروني , نأسف لحذف ارقام الهواتف / ادارة قسم هندسة السيارات###
​


----------



## waleedmarawan (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عارف ان معظم مشاهدى الموضوع مش مصدقين لانة فعلا من الصعوبة ايجاد برنامج يقوم بهذا العمل وخصوصا للموديلات ما بعد 2008 الى الان ولكن من يريد الحصول على البرنامج سيحصل علية بعد تجربتة معى ان شاء الله ومن يريد تجربة البرنامج علية ارسال رقم الشاسية الخاص بالسيارة سواء كيا او هيونداى وانا سوف ارسل لة البن كود القديم والجديد وكود المفتاح ايضا ​


----------



## ابو ربحي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

### يمنع وضع ارقام الهواتف والبريد الالكتروني , نأسف لحذف ارقام الهواتف / ادارة قسم هندسة السيارات###


----------



## waleedmarawan (16 ديسمبر 2012)

يشرفنى الاتصال من حضرتك وانا منتظر اتصالك 
للاتصال بى على الارقام الاتية 
### يمنع وضع ارقام الهواتف والبريد الالكتروني , نأسف لحذف ارقام الهواتف / ادارة قسم هندسة السيارات###
​


----------



## **الأمير** (6 أبريل 2013)

waleedmarawan قال:


> يشرفنى الاتصال من حضرتك وانا منتظر اتصالك
> للاتصال بى على الارقام الاتية ### يمنع وضع ارقام الهواتف والبريد الالكتروني , نأسف لحذف ارقام الهواتف / ادارة قسم هندسة السيارات###
> ​السلام عليكم اخ وليد
> انا هاتصل فيك بالنسبة للبرنامج وكيفية شراؤه
> حبيت اسألك عن برنامج استخراج بن كود لسيارات الدودج كرايسلر 2007 عن طريق رقم الشاسيه؟؟؟


----------



## emarat-misr (7 أبريل 2013)

thank you


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رياض خميس (19 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا علي هذا المجهود الطيب
اريد الن كود لسيارتي كيا فورتي 2010
رقم knafw411baa196905
ومن بعد كيف يمكنني التواصل معكم لشراء البرنامج وكم مساحتة


----------



## مصطفى العراقي 13 (18 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي وليد ان من العراق وارغب بمعرفة كيفية الحصول على البرنامج و ضمان عمله بشكل صحيح وهذا رقم الشاصي هونداي سوناتا 2007 
kmhet41c87a302861 
ارجو تزويدي بالبن كود لتجربته


----------



## BOUZIMOU (13 يوليو 2015)

عزيزي وليد ان كنت تريد افادة المنتدى و الاعضاء ضع هدا البرنامج للتنزيل لكي يستفيد منه جميع الاعضاء............و شكرا....


----------

